
Radiance Light Trends: nighttime radiance over any period in the past 25 years - sohkamyung
https://lighttrends.lightpollutionmap.info/
======
sohkamyung
Q & A with the physicists behind the website at [1]

[1] [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/qa-new-light-
polluti...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/qa-new-light-pollution-
tracking-tool-physicist-s-bright-idea)

